# Should i go get them



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

I dont usually buy any animals from pet shops, they are all given to me through vets or through friends of friends . But there are 3 guineas that are past their "selling age" so are now sitting in the adoption section and have been for months.
Wonder what they do with the animals they cant sell ?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

As far as I understand its run as a charity and the animals will stay in that section till they are adopted, you dont have to pay for them but you give a donation, which goes to the charity and not to the stores profits. If the animals couldnt go into the adoption section then they would be returned to the supplier and most likely go into the reptile food chain. 
Its a personal choice if you adopt from there, you will on one hand be making it easier for them to dispose of unsold stock but on the other hand the only other option is to send them back to a very unhappy end. 
I have adopted unsold animals from the adoption section in the past and if I was planning to get more rodents in the future I dare say I would do it again.


----------

